# [Problem] Cubase & Soundkarte



## cubasejung (27. August 2007)

hallo allerseits!

hab folgendes problem und leider in forum nichts gefunden was mir helfen konnte:

meine soundkarte (Emu-1212) ist rausgeflogen. ich habs ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut und alles funktioniert einwandfrei... aber... jetzt kommts:

CUBASE SX läuft, aber der sound ist nicht zu hören! man hört nix!
hab gleich die "ASIO Multimedia Einstellungen" überprüft und getestet.
Wenn ich bei "Ausgangsanschlüsse" die soundkarte anwähle und auf "Puffergröße ermitteln..." klicke, bekomme ich die meldung "Gerät konnte nicht geöffnet werden" Fehlercode: FF8-5-000C.

Der Eingangsanschluss t aber einwandfrei!

Kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen? wie kann ich wieder das  was ich bei Cusbase wurstl hören?

Danke
Grüße,
Gianni


----------



## The_Maegges (27. August 2007)

Verwendest du den ASIO Multimedia Driver oder den Treiber für deine Soundkarte (sollte irgendwas von wegen E-Mu ASIO oder sowas sein)?

Letzterer wäre durchaus empfehlenswerter, da der Multimedia Driver ne ziemliche Krücke ist, was die Latenzzeiten angeht.

Normalerweise fliegt eine Soundkarte nicht von selbst raus.
Hast du irgendwas markantes vorher geändert oder installiert?

Öffne mal den Geräte-Manager von Windows und klicke auf Ansicht -> Ressourcen nach Typ. Dort erweiterst du den Ast bei "Interruptanforderung (IRQ)".
Überprüfe mal, ob es irgend eine Hardware in deinem System gibt, die denselben IRQ wie deine Soundkarte verwendet.
Sollte dem so sein, verbaue die Karte in einen anderen Slot (oder schliesse sie an einem anderen USB Anschluss an), so dass sie einen IRQ für sich alleine hat.

Sollte das alles nicht helfen und verwendest du die aktuellsten Treiber, könnte auch ein Hardwaredefekt nicht auszuschliessen sein... :-/


----------



## cubasejung (27. August 2007)

hi maegges!

ja gestern hab ich bevor das problem auftauchte, die slots der soundkarte getauscht und die treiber direkt von emu (aktualisierte version) installiert. die soundkarte läuft unter windows einwandfrei! nur leider hab ich keinen sound im cubase! :-(

denselben IRQ verwendet kein anderes gerät!

meint ihr wirklich das die karte putt ist!?
oder hast du / habt ihr noch andere ideen?



thx!
Gian


----------



## The_Maegges (28. August 2007)

Das Problem ist natürlich auch, dass Windows den ASIO-Modus nicht benötigt.

Falls du ein VST Instrument mit Standalone Funktion hast (z.B. eines von Native Instruments, die haben fast alle Standalone Funktionen), starte das mal (ohne Cubase) und stelle da mal auf den ASIO Treiber deiner Soundkarte.
Funktioniert das?


----------



## cubasejung (28. August 2007)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist natürlich auch, dass Windows den ASIO-Modus nicht benötigt.
> 
> Falls du ein VST Instrument mit Standalone Funktion hast (z.B. eines von Native Instruments, die haben fast alle Standalone Funktionen), starte das mal (ohne Cubase) und stelle da mal auf den ASIO Treiber deiner Soundkarte.
> Funktioniert das?



ja! z.B. Absynth 3! funktioniert einwandfrei!

hift das was?


----------



## The_Maegges (28. August 2007)

Ja, das bedeutet, dass deine Soundkarte vermutlich funktioniert.

Schau nochmal nach, welchen Treiber du in Cubase gewählt hast.
Schalte gegebenenfalls mal auf einen anderen Treiber um und dann wieder zurück.

Im absoluten Zweifelsfall installiere Cubase mal neu, das kann manchmal Wunder wirken.


----------



## cubasejung (28. August 2007)

danke! hab alles probiert, bringt irgendwie nix. 
ärgert mich nur das man die ASIO nicht direkt in cubase auswählen kann 

aber danke dir trotzdem gel!


----------

